# 1st trip success Coosa River, Alabama



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Made my first trip out yesterday to a decent spot I found on google earth. Had good success catching stripers between 16-22 inches. Caught 5 total. Some were pretty fat as if they were holding eggs. lost 2 shad rap lures which led me to the lucky lure of the day which was a strike king red eye shad 1/2oz lipless crank. had to let it sink about 5-8 seconds before starting to retreive. Pics attached. was worth braving the 38 degree weather and almost ruining my shoes in mud (see below)

I thought they were hybrids but they dont have breaks in their lines. and they seemed too big to be white bass. Any input as to confirm what they are?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

ruining shoes if definitely worth catching fish IMO


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

They are rock bass! Not stripers, not hybrids, not white bass but rock bass. Just kissing cousins to all the other fish I named. 

Coosa River I hear has a healthy fishery of them, beautiful fish and great catch on the hybrids.....no I meant stripers!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure those are "delicious bass"!
Congrats!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

DAMN!!! I live near the Coosa and fish it 2-30 weeks a year. I've been trying to catch some striper/hybrids for about 10 years now.... I've caught 1....

Where were you and what were you doing?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Pretty sure those are "delicious bass"!
> Congrats!


You may want to research coosa river pollution before you heat up the grill. 
Monsanto has dumped a lot of crap in that water years back. PCB's

I sure that fish is a young saltwater stripe . That river is slap full of 15-25 lbs saltwater stripe. Fish the dam tail water . I prefer Neely Henry dam. There are some huge hybrids in that river system also. 

The alabama power number is 1800-lakes-11
Then follow instructions for your want and location
.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> That river is slap full of 15-25 lbs saltwater stripe. Fish the dam tail water . I prefer Neely Henry dam. There are some huge hybrids in that river system also.
> 
> The alabama power number is 1800-lakes-11
> Then follow instructions for your want and location
> .


I fish the Jordan dam tail race. I've only caught the one stripe, but I do catch these dudes... And YES, she was returned to the water unharmed. You can use the Alabama Power phone # or the dam schedules are listed on the AP website too. 



I've been half heartedly trying for years to catch stripers. But it is a LIFE MISSION for my wife. She is obsessed!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was fishing a smaller branch off the coosa called chocolocco creek near the town of lincoln on the east side of the coosa


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tcheeks38 said:


> I was fishing a smaller branch off the coosa called chocolocco creek near the town of lincoln on the east side of the coosa


The Lincoln exit I believe is highway 77. Take it to ohatchee and turn left at the red light. It's the only red light. Once you turn left, go to dam. 1 mile. You can fish on either side of dam. Come march, the stripe make a spawn run north, they are stopped by the dam, which is why there are so many up there. Come mid April, big stripe will be caught every day. Only go when they run water. 

It's 15 minutes from Lincoln exit.

.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You can catch all the Stripers that you want below the Logan Martin dam on Coosa River. Go in April and fish near the bank with topwater....Rebel Jumping Minnow.

Looks like you must have been fishing near Tallasee.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Tcheeks38 said:


> I was fishing a smaller branch off the coosa called chocolocco creek near the town of lincoln on the east side of the coosa


Nice catch of linesides. Chocolocco Creek is supposed to have gold in it, or at least it did at one time.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Nice catch of linesides. Chocolocco Creek is supposed to have gold in it, or at least it did at one time.


 It still does, I have a buddy that lives in Riverside and we've fish that creek for stripers, it has some good ones. We launch right past Talladega speedway, fun place to fish.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Im starting to like my new job so im also glad to say i dont regret the location i chose to move to for work. Thanks for the input guys. Anyone know for sure if the fish up here are safe to eat?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Tcheeks38 said:


> I was fishing a smaller branch off the coosa called chocolocco creek near the town of lincoln on the east side of the coosa


That is the creek Monsanto dumped the PCB's into. As info. The Alabama Game and fish website will tell you how many ounces of each type fish you can consume safely per month based on where you catch it. However I have a friend who is in his early 60's who has lived near there his entire life and eats all the fish he wants...so???


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Any of you guys ever fish the Lay Lake portion of the Coosa ?
My dad has a farm that borders part of the lake but I have never fished it.
The farm is on the Cedar Creek area of Lay Lake.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I miss stripe fishing. I haven't been since I bought a saltwater boat. 



.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Saltwater boats still float in fresh water. I use mine in it all the time... 20-30 weeks of fishing in fresh water, 2-3 weeks in salt. I fish in fresh water to scratch the itch. I cant afford to haul mine to saltwater more than 2-3 times a year.

Oh, and we eat fish out of the Coosa all the time. Nothing bad to show for it except this handy third arm and this big oozing hump on my back...


----------

